# My Boy Needs Surgery.



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, I called my vet, and Cooper needs sugery. He needs to get the Ingrown feather and abcess removed. It will be sometime early next week. I have to give him more antibiotics until then. Please wish me luck!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that, I'm definitely sending positive thoughts your way. 

Surgery on small animals is always very scary for the owners, even when the animal is good health and young, but they're tough little things and you've just got to have faith that they can pull through it fine.


----------



## MomoandMillie (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm sending you best wishes too, thank goodness it was found........hope all goes well for you both


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's hoping all goes well!


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

good luck to you and cooperhope all goes well


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Good luck!!  I'm sure it will go well.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww...poor little boy. He's be ok. Baby and Ziggy send a


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aw. You're both in my thoughts, hope everything goes okay!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

How is everything going?


----------



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, I am supposed to get a call, by tomorrow at the latest to schedule the surgery, and for the estimate.

he is on antibiotics still, and is doing ok for the most part. He fights the meds though! The little booger!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Keep us posted...


----------



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

I most certainly will Aly! I am glad you guys care so much! And when I bring him in, I will get probiotics as well.


----------



## WonderBird (Feb 2, 2009)

sorry to hear that but good luck!!! Cooper we love you!


----------



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

Update: I called my vet, and she said it would cost me around $150.00...I don't care HOW much it costs, I will still do it. And I bring him in Tuesday morning around 8:00. He is starting to hurt again even with the meds...my poor guy.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That's really cheap..I just paid $100 for my dog's heartguard meds. Things are so expensive here. Her 4mth boosters were $150. Everything avian cost so much more though. Best of luck to him!


----------



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

Okay guys...tomorrow is the big day. I am so nervous, even though it is a small incision/


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

4LovelyTiels said:


> Okay guys...tomorrow is the big day. I am so nervous, even though it is a small incision/



You both will be in my thoughts and prayers and I will be watching closely for the GOOD NEWS update from you.


----------



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm scared. For one, he is hurting like MAD today, even though he is on meds, and two, the operation, and the risks of Anesthesia(sp?).


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Poor guy, I hope everything goes well. Mabey after the surgery you will get some pain meds for him. Good luck Cooper and get well soon.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

GOOD NEWS! Cooper is ok! The vets were able to get the ingrown to poke through, and pulled it with no surgery! He is tired cuz of the stress, but he is ok!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

that is awesome news, glad no surgery was needed


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great news


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

Wonderful News!! I'm so relieved to get this update. I found the whole thing stressing I can't imagine what you were going through.

Whew, glad thats over.


----------



## Serenity (Aug 16, 2007)

Glad to hear everything's okay. 

$150 *is *pretty cheap for something that's considered a surgery. Simple antibiotics and a vet visit for my budgie were over $200 together (plus another $30 for some specialized stuff). The things we do out of love.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

YAY! I'm so glad Cooper is ok. :clap: I hope he is feeling much better now.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

4LovelyTiels said:


> GOOD NEWS! Cooper is ok! The vets were able to get the ingrown to poke through, and pulled it with no surgery! He is tired cuz of the stress, but he is ok!




I'm confused on how that happened but ok. So he pulled it while he was awake? No anesthisia? Congrats then.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank goodness! Good news.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That's great, so glad he's going to be A-OKAY!


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear Cooper is ok and is on the mend. Feel better soon!!!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm so relieved! I've been worried for you guys.


----------

